# Wie Fische (Goldis) im Teich am besten überwintern?



## Matthais31 (7. Okt. 2011)

Hallo
In meinem teich ca 2000-3000 l 1,20 Tief habe ich ohne das ich was gemacht habe 5 Goldis ( ich denke es sind goldis ) die sind über Sommer kräfig gewachsen und sind jetzt alle gefärbt ( mit __ Schleierschwanz ((soweit ich das Sehen Kann ) den sie sind Sehr Scheu halt natur geburten ( sie sind durch Pflanzen in den teich gekommen)
Gefüttert habe ich sie im Sommer nur ab und zu mit lebendfutter ( Wasserflöhe,Schnarkenlarfen,und ab und zu Tubifex und Mehlwürmer)jetzt wird es winter und meine Frage wie kann ich ihnen das leben so gut wie möglich gestalten ( ein Sprudelstein ist im Wasser im Teich sind fiele Unterwasserpflanzen
Mus ich noch was beachten kenne mich mit Fischen überhaubt nicht aus
Hier mal ein bild der Truppe


----------



## Theo (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wie Fische (Goldis im teich ab besten überweintern*

Moin Matthais 31.

Mit deinen Goldis hast du bei der Wassertiefe keine Probleme.
Die gehen wenn es kälter wird nach unten in die Tiefzone und schränken ihren Haushalt so weit ein, das sie sich fast nicht mehr bewegen. (Sie werden sehr träge).
Das einzige was sie brauchen ist Luft. Will sagen, der Teich darf nicht zu lange komplett zugefroren sein, weil sie sonst an den Faulgasen sterben.

Gruß von der See sendet...Theo


----------



## Matthais31 (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wie Fische (Goldis im teich ab besten überweintern*

Okay danke ich werde einen Stüro Block aufs wasser legen und dazu noch den Sprudelstein ( Belüfter ) sollte das reichen?


----------



## Theo (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wie Fische (Goldis im teich ab besten überweintern*

Moin Matthais.
Ich wünsche dir eine schönen Wochenende und wenn es geht noch ein paar erholsame Stunden an deinem Teich.
Ich habe mir deine Bilder angesehen und auf dem einen der letzten etwas gesehen was wie eine Solarpumpe aussieht. Wenn das so ist dann kannst du diese doch nutzen indem du alle Steigrohre abmachst und nur die reine Pumpe unter Wasser hochsprudeln läßt. Dadurch bleibt die Stelle Eisfrei. Falls es bei dir im Winter sehr stark schneit und der Schnee lange und hoch liegen bleibt ist es gut ab und an den Schnee zumindest von der "Sprudelstelle wegzumachen da sich sonst wieder eine Dunstglocke bilden kann.
Wenn du an dicke Styroporplatten kommst 8, besser 10mm , dann kannst du mit wenig Aufwand einen Freihalter bauen der ohne Technik auskommt.
Du nimmst eine Platte 50x50 schmilzt in der Mitte mit einem heißen Schweißdraht ein Loch durch, das aber nicht zu groß werden sollte (10mm). In diese "Röhre steckst du nun ein 12er Kabel-Leerrohr und läßt es ca 40-50cm nach oben rauskucken. Unten sollte es bündig mit der Platte sein. Nun können die Faulgase raus und das so lange bis der Schnee das herausragende Rohr  zudeckt.
Puu. Ich hoffe das es verständlich war.

lieben Gruß von der See sendet...Theo


----------



## S.Reiner (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wie Fische (Goldis im teich ab besten überweintern*

Hallo Du könntest dir das noch nachbauen und aufs Wasser legen dann hast immer ein teil Eisfrei. Keinen ganzen Block das muss innen hol sein


----------



## Theo (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wie Fische (Goldis im teich ab besten überweintern*

Moin Reiner s.

Ich hatte anfangs auch einen "Normalen" Freihalter. Der hatte auch immer gut funktioniert, aber nach dem es auch bei uns an der See mehrmals Schnee gab der dann auch noch längere Zeit liegen blieb, sind mir viele Goldis erstickt weil die Gase nicht mehr wegkonnten. Ich hatte dann einfach ein Loch in den Freihalter gemacht ein Rohr rein und ... das hielt nicht, weil das Rohr schnell rausbrach.
Mit einer 10mm Platte, wie oben beschrieben, habe ich keine Probleme mehr.
Bei deiner Variante kann doch das Faulgas auch nicht weg wenn Schnee draufliegt??


----------



## S.Reiner (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wie Fische (Goldis im teich ab besten überweintern*

Morgen Theo Kuckste hier sprudel Steine reingehangen und fertig ist das Teil


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wie Fische (Goldis im teich ab besten überweintern*

Moin.

Ich selbst hatte die vergangenen Jahre einfach einen Eisfreihalter aus Styropor aufs Wasser gelegt - ohne Sprudelstein - und fettisch!

Die beflossten Wasserratten habens alle überlebt.


----------



## S.Reiner (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wie Fische (Goldis im teich ab besten überweintern*

Hallo Echinopsis da hast wohl Recht es ist nur wichtig das überhaubt was raus kann an Faulgasen wie auch immer. Bei mir sind nur verluste wegen Reiern entstanden und das ist wohl Natur


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wie Fische (Goldis im teich ab besten überweintern*

Hallo Reiner,

aus diesem Grund hatte ich ja den Eisfreihalter im Teich (ist ja ein Rohr im Deckel).
Dort können die Faulgase entweichen!


----------



## S.Reiner (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wie Fische (Goldis im teich ab besten überweintern*

Das ist hier im Winter so


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wie Fische (Goldis im teich ab besten überweintern*

Moin zusammen,

Theo - daß ein Luftsprudler den Teich an der eingesetzten Stelle nicht zufrieren läßt, kann ich leider nicht bestätigen. Im letzten Winter ist dies definitiv bei uns passiert. Schlußendkich war die Eisschicht 40 cm stark, im Februar.
Solch' ein Styropor-Eisfreihalter mit einem 1 Zoll-Schlauchstück, das klappt weitaus besser. Ab und an haben wir auch einen Topf heißes Wasser verwandt, ging wunderbar.
Eine sehr natürliche Lösung.... die verblühten Pflanzenstiele nicht vor dem Winter abschneiden sondern erst im Frühjahr... so nutzt man eine natürliche Resource für die Faulgasentweichung


----------



## Moonlight (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wie Fische (Goldis im teich ab besten überweintern*

Da muß ich Eva-Maria Recht geben. Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren 6 Sprudelsteine im Teich ... alle zugefroren. 
Allerdings hatte auch ein Styroporfreihalter schon mal den Weg in meinen Teich gefunden ... und ganz schnell wieder raus. Alles unten drunter gefroren 
Die nächste Alternative war ein Schego Teichheizer ... ging ganz gut. Aber wenn es zu kalt wird, schaffte der es auch nicht mehr. 
Eisdecke 30cm ... und Heizer eingefroren.

Meine Alternative seitdem ... eine komplette Abdeckung.
Kann man auch mit einfachen Mitteln bauen (Luftpolsterfolie). Aber muß jeder für sich entscheiden ... 

Mandy


----------



## Theo (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wie Fische (Goldis im teich ab besten überweintern*

Moin Eva-Maria.


Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> Theo - daß ein Luftsprudler den Teich an der eingesetzten Stelle nicht zufrieren läßt, kann ich leider nicht bestätigen.


Von Sprudelsteinen halte ich auch nicht so viel.
Ich hatte Matthais solch einen Rat auch nicht gegeben, sondern auf die Solarpumpe angesprochen die das Wasser ohne Rohre nach oben pumpt und so für eine ständige Wasserbewegung sorgt. Warum die Technik nicht auch im Winter nutzen? Wenn über Nacht kein Strom mehr ankommt Sprudelt sich die Pumpe bei mehr Licht doch wieder ihren Weg noch oben?
Mir reicht meine Styroplatte mit Rohr und ich muß nur aufpassen das das Rohr nicht unterm Schnee verschwindet. Zum Glück haben wir nicht jedes Jahr soviel davon.


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wie Fische (Goldis im Teich ab besten überwintern)*

Hi Theo,
sorry, da hatte ich mich verlesen, DU hattest klar was von Solarpumpe geschrieben.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder, wie es bei uns ausschaut, wenn es richtig Winter wird
Meist friert es ja erst mal Stein & Bein. Man kann nur hoffen, daß es dann auch schneit, Schnee isoliert ein wenig, sowohl Teich als auch im Garten.
Im letzten Winter sah unser Teich dann so aus
 

3 Wochen später war der erste Schnee weg, dafür hatten wir so gute 35 cm Eisdecke.
 

Und dann doch mal, auch zum Lüften, den oberen Deckel des Eisfreihalters abgenommen, kamen doch glatt die Sarasa hoch. Ich habe nicht schlecht gestaunt!


----------



## Matthais31 (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wie Fische (Goldis im Teich ab besten überwintern)*

Okay ich werde in Kombi lösung nutzen denke ich 
1 Solarpumpe weiter laufen lassen Kein Problem ich habe noch ein langes steigrohr
2 Stüro Block Klasse Lösung 
3 Sprudelstein ( oder soll ich auf den Verzichten ?)
4 Das hat mein Kolege mir Empfolen! wenn der See gefrohren ist den Eisfreihalter (Stüro Block Anheben ein wenig Wasser Entnehmen ( so das die Gase sich oben sammeln könne und durch den dann wieder eingesetzten Block entweichen könne ( er mein das geht gut ( sein teich hat halt fiel mehr Volumen )


----------



## olivia (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wie Fische (Goldis) im Teich am besten überwintern?*

Was hält ihr von Söchting Oxydator?
ich habe 2 Winter benutzt und zusätzlich diesen Styropor, wo in der Mitte ein Rohr rausguckt und bis jetzt hat es gut geklappt.
Oxydator produziert Sauerstoff in einer chemischen Form.
Hat es jemand benutzt?


----------

